# Oh snap



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Casting my new few trip used 9wt fly rod when I hear a snap, uh oh. I think to myself, well it snapped in the mid section. It was a Jim Teeny series Tfo 9wt. I don't know how it could break while casting I didn't get caught up in anything. Ugh rough day for sure. :x


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wooh that sucks but good to know TFO's have a lifetime no fault warranty I think 25 bucks and thell send you a new piece


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, it is but it's $25 bucks and I think it's rediculous how it snapped while casting.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya thats crazy how it snapped my first fly rod was a used TFO off ebay I beat the crap out of it even fell on it twice never snapped on me casting I did brake the rod tip but crazy how yours did.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya brand new rod pretty much, probally would of broke with a muskie on. That would of been hecktic.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A rod would not have just snapped (especially a 9 weight) just from casting. Either the rod was damaged somehow beforehand or the ferrule slipped apart during casting. Either way, it will be taken care of under warranty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> A rod would not have just snapped (especially a 9 weight) just from casting. Either the rod was damaged somehow beforehand or the ferrule slipped apart during casting...........................................


yep

TFO teamed up with Loomis last year. There will be more broken rods. Oh well, they're warranteed.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> A rod would not have just snapped (especially a 9 weight) just from casting. Either the rod was damaged somehow beforehand or the ferrule slipped apart during casting. Either way, it will be taken care of under warranty.


Actually I have witnessed this happen on a number of occasions with TFO rods.

Just this Spring a buddy of mine were standing side-by-side sight fishing to some carp. He pulled his brand new TFO 8-weight out of the case, lined it up, secured the ferrules, and...

The rod snapped in half on the FIRST CAST. No chance for the fly to nick the rod, and it was about 50° so cold was not an issue. It did not break at a ferrule, but smack in the middle of the shaft.

In my opinion it's a product of poor quality control. All manufacturing processes result in a certain number of defects, that's just a fact. TFO should have a QA process in place that screens them out before they get into customer hands.

Never go into battle with an untested TFO.


----------



## sh00ttok1ll (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sorry for the hijack...*



wyogoob said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > A rod would not have just snapped (especially a 9 weight) just from casting. Either the rod was damaged somehow beforehand or the ferrule slipped apart during casting...........................................
> ...


They teemed up with Gary Loomis. He has nothing to do with G. Loomis the company. He sold a controlling interest to Shimano and "retired." I am by no means a G. Loomis fanboy but you would be hard pressed to find any person on the face of the planet with more knowledge of building tubes from graphite. He very literally created the graphite rod industry. Even NASA came to him to design parts for the Hubble telescope.

TFO rods are all imported and as such suffer from a little quality control issues. They address this by offering a great warranty. Performance for the price, it's tough to beat TFO.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly i've yet to see a TFO rod that even slightly impressed me, even for the price....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry for the hijack...*

Quote:
They teemed up with Gary Loomis. He has nothing to do with G. Loomis the company. He sold a controlling interest to Shimano and "retired." I am by no means a G. Loomis fanboy but you would be hard pressed to find any person on the face of the planet with more knowledge of building tubes from graphite. He very literally created the graphite rod industry. Even NASA came to him to design parts for the Hubble telescope.

TFO rods are all imported and as such suffer from a little quality control issues. They address this by offering a great warranty. Performance for the price, it's tough to beat TFO.[/quote]

Was that the broken Hubble telescope that they had to repair?

Loomis knows how to make rods that will cast, I can't take that away from his team. But they break like glass. Loomis quit making blank rods for rod builders like myself. Thanks Loomis, I got tired of repairing broken custom Loomis fly rods on my nickel.


----------



## sh00ttok1ll (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimano taking over has been one of the worst things that happened to that company. It was their decision to quit offering blanks and it was their decision to change the warranty policy. The warranty was really the only thing left that somewhat set them apart from the rest of the crowd. Now they are just another overpriced fly rod in a market flooded with over priced rods. Shimano is rumored to be letting the fly rod segment wither and die and concentrate solely on the casting rod market. 

p.s. I was the lens on the Hubble that needed fixing.


----------

